# coolant leak on back of engine



## Kroberts (Apr 28, 2021)

2014 cruze diesel


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Coolant recovery hose?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Having a hard time making sense of the location from the photos. Another photo zoomed out to a wider field for reference would help. The description of being on the back of the engine, and the appearance of the line itself looks like the coolant lines to the oil cooler, though.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Oil Cooler Outlet Pipe Below










Oil Coolant Intel below - This looks like it may be it # 55488382


----------



## kevzcruze (Nov 17, 2019)

How hard is 55488382 to replace, are any special tools needed. Also any tips or tricks would be appreciated.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I believe you just pull the metal ring out and the connector should pull right off. On the new one, you leave the ring in place and just snap it over the fitting.


----------

